# So I got a Pyxie frog...



## Hobo (May 7, 2012)

And would just like to show him off 
Am I correct in assuming he is a male Pyxicephalus adspersus?
It was sold as just "Pyxie frog" so I'm not sure.
It's awesome though!


----------



## EmilyK (May 7, 2012)

He's teensy! How adorable. My male looked very similar (he was a rescue a LONG time ago), so I'm pretty sure you're correct.


----------



## OphidianDelight (May 7, 2012)

Yes, that is a P. adspersus.  Good looking one, too.  They are a lot of fun to keep, as far as "boring, doesn't move around a lot" frogs go.  My male just started calling the other night, pretty jazzed to hear that.


----------



## stingray (May 8, 2012)

Nice looking adspersus!


----------



## Hobo (May 8, 2012)

Thanks for the confirmation guys.
Yeah I'm loving this guy. I'm coming from tarantulas, so him sitting around not doing anything for days/weeks is familiar territory! What isn't is their voracious appetite, and their needing to eat more than once every two weeks 
[YOUTUBE]Nn7vfCpkDY8&hd=1[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Saark (May 8, 2012)

Wow, the little guy ate like 4.5 in of that tape measure! I wonder how much it can swallow when full grown? :laugh:


----------



## Furret (May 8, 2012)

If I could, I would cuddle that little guy so much....plumpy frogs just look so cuddly!!!!


----------



## OphidianDelight (May 8, 2012)

There is a good picture of a dwarf pyxie (P. edulis) in the Description and Life History here, just for future reference.  I think there is also a link to a sample of P. adspersus' call near the top of the page, as well.


----------



## Thistles (May 8, 2012)

Wow, he's SO CUTE! Grats on the great-looking frog!


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (May 8, 2012)

Hobo said:


> Thanks for the confirmation guys.
> Yeah I'm loving this guy. I'm coming from tarantulas, so him sitting around not doing anything for days/weeks is familiar territory! What isn't is their voracious appetite, and their needing to eat more than once every two weeks
> [YOUTUBE]Nn7vfCpkDY8&hd=1[/YOUTUBE]


And the regular cleaning schedule.  You can't be too used to that either!  lol


----------



## tarantulaholic (May 11, 2012)

Looks male. Make sure they have high humidity or they will estivate/hybernate and not wake up. Ive lost about 4 male pixies frog before, due to dirt drying up and no low humidity. Since then I used zoo med repti fogger (only used filtered water) and turn on like few hours a day, and my only male survivor is thriving well, he is pushing 8". I still make sure he estivate/hyberbate during winter months though.


----------



## Hobo (May 12, 2012)

Saark said:


> Wow, the little guy ate like 4.5 in of that tape measure! I wonder how much it can swallow when full grown? :laugh:


 As I understand it, as much as 10" if I'm lucky!



Furret said:


> If I could, I would cuddle that little guy so much....plumpy frogs just look so cuddly!!!!


I dunno. He seems pretty docile when I pick him up. But then I see things like this and make sure my fingers are far away from the business end!



Thistles said:


> Wow, he's SO CUTE! Grats on the great-looking frog!


Thanks! I'm loving this guy! 



GiantVinegaroon said:


> And the regular cleaning schedule.  You can't be too used to that either!  lol


Yeah. This thing poops like a small dog. It also eats in one meal what all of my tarantulas put together eat on feeding day.
I swear he looks bigger than he was last week...



tarantulaholic said:


> Looks male. Make sure they have high humidity or they will estivate/hybernate and not wake up. Ive lost about 4 male pixies frog before, due to dirt drying up and no low humidity. Since then I used zoo med repti fogger (only used filtered water) and turn on like few hours a day, and my only male survivor is thriving well, he is pushing 8". I still make sure he estivate/hyberbate during winter months though.


Thanks. No worries about that one. It's fairly easy to maintain a good humidity down here than I would expect to down where you live!
Is estivating them required? I've read a lot of people saying they do it, but never anything stating whether it's necessary or not, other than stimulating mating behavior.



OphidianDelight said:


> There is a good picture of a dwarf pyxie (P. edulis) in the Description and Life History here, just for future reference.  I think there is also a link to a sample of P. adspersus' call near the top of the page, as well.


Thanks for that. I've already joined that forum

He's settling in nicely, and I heard him calling repeatedly two nights ago, so that pretty much seals the deal on it being male.:biggrin:


----------



## tarantulaholic (May 12, 2012)

Estivating/Hybernating is part of there life cycle in wild. I had my only male estivate for over 5 months. Waking them up is fairly easy though, just slowly increase humidity. This last estivation he refuse to wake up, no matter what so I place him inside a water bowl filled with warm water, it did the tricked. Ive heard them estivate for over a year if the humidity is not to there liking to wake up, so force waking up might be necessary.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

